# PC BSD 1.4, geeky meets average joe!



## debsuvra (Nov 19, 2007)

WIth the rising of Open Source Software community, many unix based linux distros made their presence in the horizon of operating system,. However BSD based OSs were always labeled as "geeky" OS and comon people usually do not want to try their hands on it. But in fact, they can be useful and even more reliable than some linux distros.

The little red iconic satan represents the first BSD based OS for general use, FREEBSD. Also there are OpenBSD and off course PC-BSD. I will discuss my experience with the last one stated here.

PC-BSD is, as the name suggests, a BSD based OS and in a word it is 'cool'. The latest version is and it is packed with all the whiz-bangs. Latest linux desktop effect maker Compiz-fusion makes it's entrance here. No issue at all with most popular hardwares and all drivers and other stuffs are squeezed in a single CD!

The installation, in my case was a piece of cake. It came, entered in my DVD drive, booted, gathered required infos, installed, rebooted and asked me about my Graphics card and card driver and then ran peacefully. Compiz is great even at the resolution of 1280*1024 (my CRT does not support bigger) with just nVidia 5200 AGP! No mess with drivers, no frame drop or crashing when rendering windows and no hang-up during operation.

*MORE on*  SOURCE


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2007)

pc-bsd uses kde


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 19, 2007)

So what? R u a GNOME freak, I am a command line freak


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2007)

yes.Gnome user and CLI too.Gnome feels comfortable for me and i found that pc-bsd got latest Gnome-2.20 as extra package 
BTW,latest release for pc-bsd is 1.4.1


----------

